
The Developer Evangelist handbook is out - danw
http://www.wait-till-i.com/2009/07/28/the-developer-evangelist-handbook-is-out/
======
mahmud
The best developer evangelism is just responding to bug reports and user
questions. When I am standing in a pile of your CDs and DVDs worth a small
fortune in licenses, do NOT treat me like a thief when I call for help 3AM in
the morning. That goes to Adobe, IME.

The best support I got from a tool vendor:

3) Apple. I walked in as a newb with a $50 G3 iMac I bought from Craigslist.
Haven't touched a mac before since the SE. Told the "geniuses" I am an Open
Source developer and I need to setup a mac box so I can port our GPLed genome
research software to the Mac. They took the box, put a new panther on it,
xcode and gcc and gave me 3 ADC CDs, and a postit note on which my name and a
password where scribbled for the ADC website. Much respect and love to the
guys at the Apple shop in Clarendon Blvd, Arlington, VA.

2) FileMaker. I have been trying to connect it to a MySQL database to copy
data overnight. ODBC worked with a higher-end version than what we had and I
couldn't get a purchase order out on time. Called sales and asked them if they
would bill my employer. No they said, but I can have the ODBC drivers and
"enterprise" utilities for free.

1) LispWorks. I asked them if the "Professional" version supported DDE so I
could script MS Office with it. Along with the answer, "yes", was a URL to the
full version. This is not a "developer" tool, not an add-on, not a pluggin,
it's their fucking FLAGSHIP application. WOW!

Above I said the best developer evangelism is responding to developers: yes,
your developers are your best evangelists.

